# Xcode et language C



## charisme (2 Mai 2006)

bonsoir
je voudrais pouvoir programmer en c sur mon Imac G5 qui tourne sous Tiger. Que dois je faire? j'avais un editeur de texte different de text edit mais depuis que j'ai reinstaller mon systeme je ne le retrouve plus que dois je faire?


----------



## Al_Copett (2 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

Tu prends ton DVD "Mac OSX Install 1" et tu lances le package XcodeTools/XcodeTools.mpkg. Xcode s'installe, tu peux utiliser l'Environnement Intégré de Développement pour créer des projets type console, Carbon,Cocoa, etc... Les langages AppleScript, C,... et Java sont supportés.
Tu peux aussi utiliser le compilateur gcc en ligne. Pour avoir plus d'infos, tu ouvres une fenêtre Terminal et tu lances la commande "man gcc". Gcc est disponible sur ton DVD dans ses versions 3.3 et 4.
Dans la partie du site d'Apple réservée à Mac OSX, tu trouveras beaucoup d'infos dans la section "Développeurs" pour installer et utiliser Xcode .
TextEdit peut servir pour encoder ton code.
Voilà tu as tout ce qui faut pour commencer.
il y a d'autres IDE disponibles en libre aussi.


----------



## charisme (2 Mai 2006)

avec text edit je ne peux pas enregistrer le fichier en .c


----------



## Didier Guillion (2 Mai 2006)

charisme a dit:
			
		

> avec text edit je ne peux pas enregistrer le fichier en .c


Comme on vient de te l'expliquer, utilise XCode.

Cordialement


----------



## charisme (2 Mai 2006)

oui j'utilise Xcode mais comment? il est installer sur la maxhine mais je sais pas comment le lancer c'est surtout ça mon gros probleme


----------



## charisme (2 Mai 2006)

j'ai retrouvé l'icone Xcode dans le dossier Developper.
merci de votre aide


----------



## Al_Copett (3 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

Exact TextEdit n'est pas génial pour cela. Utilise Vi, mais dur dur si tu ne connais pas ou télécharge un petit éditeur de texte, ce n'est pas ce qui manque (voir site de téléchargement d'Apple ou autres).
Il y a aussi quelques IDE alternatifs en libre qui sont aussi disponibles sous Win...(atchoum) si tu es dèjà habitué à un de ces IDE's.

Xcode n'est pas très difficile d'accès surtout si tu as déjà utilisé un IDE.
La démarche est assez systématique:
1. Créer un projet en fonction de l'API, du langage et de l'interface utilisateur (texte, graphique)
2. Encoder ton code dans le fichier principal, par exemple qui contient la fonction main pour le C
3. Compiler le projet
4. Debugger
5. Ouvrir la fenêtre de l'application, en fonction du type d'application (session terminal pour une interface utilisateur texte par exemple).

Avec un peu d'huile de souris pour lire les tutoriels ou l'aide en ligne tu pourras démarrer sous Xcode.

Bon codage


----------



## clampin (4 Mai 2006)

On peut très bien utiliser TextEdit... il suffit de sauver le .c en format texte pur... et non en RTF...


----------



## phrobine@club-internet.fr (7 Mai 2006)

voir http://phrobine.club.fr/MaterielMAC.html


----------



## Aurélien-A (9 Mai 2006)

charisme a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> je voudrais pouvoir programmer en c sur mon Imac G5 qui tourne sous Tiger. Que dois je faire? j'avais un editeur de texte different de text edit mais depuis que j'ai reinstaller mon systeme je ne le retrouve plus que dois je faire?



XCode -> File -> New Project.

Moi j'utilise Command Line Tool -> Standard Tool pour faire du C "console" standard. En plus c'est bien ça évite d'avoir à écrire un makefile 

Aurélien


----------

